# North Dakota Elk Hunting



## chris_Heck (Feb 24, 2010)

AWESOME! Been in the same position. Great job you will remember this forever.


----------



## Terry_Rust (Apr 8, 2010)

I would like to contact Jason Dubord who wrote the Elk hunting article. I drew a Elk hunt in E4 and would like to contact him.
Terry


----------



## Bob_Rutten (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome bull and a great story with the memories to go with it.
I would like to contact you about contact info and more info about the area. We've been further north and have had great muley hunting, but haven't seen any elk there. My hunting buddy Paul and I both got lucky on cow tags for the E3 unit and looking for any help we can get.


----------



## Cory_Mitzel (May 2, 2010)

Sounds awesome. I would like to contact you as I was lucky enough to draw an any tag for E3. Thanks.

Cory


----------



## Shawn_Wright (May 12, 2010)

GREAT ARTICLE! I would like the contact info for Jason Dubord who wrote this Elk hunting article. I drew a antlerless Elk tag in E3 and would love some advise.


----------



## Dan_Hoffman (May 19, 2010)

Awesome story, I drew a cow tag for E4 and any advice would be greatly appreciated, my 14yo son is going to experience this hunt with me.Please contact me Jason with any advice.


----------



## Cameron_Fleck (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi my name is cameron fleck from bismarck nd I am 19 years old and got drawn for my once in a lifetime elk tag. I got drawn for E4 and was wondering if you had any pointers or area's for me to hunt in my email is [email protected] and my phone number is 701-471-2301. If you could call me just for a little chat that would be awesome. thanks


----------



## evan_burt (Apr 22, 2011)

i also drew a tag in E4 and would greatly appreciate any advice you may have. I have never been in that area before


----------



## Brayden_Wagner (Apr 26, 2011)

I drew an E4 tag as well....for the October season. I would greatly appreciate any advice, Great story/article on your hunt.

Brayden


----------



## mike_iszler (May 2, 2011)

Great story,drew E3 early season tag 2011.Would appreciate any advice from anyone.PLEASE E-Mail or call collect 701-424-3772 evenings.


----------



## evan_burt (Apr 22, 2011)

hi my name is evan burt and would really like to talk to you about your hunt. i drew a tag in e4 and could really use some advice.


----------



## evan_burt (Apr 22, 2011)

evan burt 701 740 2621


----------



## Earl_Mills (Oct 25, 2011)

Great story and glad to see you were able to fill your once in a lifetime tag. I too was drawn for 2011 and would like any advice. I have went down for 3 trips already from Minot AFB with no luck. Spent about 10 days this year so far. Pulled an E3 any elk tag and will be going back in November for the extended season. For any advice/tips, please email me at [email protected] Thanks a bunch and congrats.


----------



## steve_dockter (May 13, 2012)

pls get me in contact with Jason a tele #, email or call us 701-306-8448, my son in Air Force just came home from Afganistan & was lucky enough to draw a tag for E3, so any help would be appreciated we are from Abercrombie area, thanks


----------



## Brandon_Smith (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey Jason, great story and great job telling it. I have an E4 tag for the 2012 fall season. I'd love any info you would be willing to give. [email protected] Thanks much!


----------



## Jade_LAuber (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello, I drew an E4 tag for 2012 hunting season and could really use any help or advice for this wonderful chance to hunt elk that I have been given. I am planning on hunting in October with my husband tagging along. He was happy and jealous at the same time. I am living in the JAmestown area my cell is 660-888-9957. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Kip_Kunze (May 6, 2015)

Hi Chris, I drew an elk tag in E3/E4 after 14 years of entering the lottery. Your story was awesome, inspiring and definitely makes me excited to begin my "once in a lifetime" hunt. I know your hunt was nearly half a decade ago, any help or guidance would extremely appreciative. Thank you in advance for your time!


----------

